
Ask HN: Developer Friendly Laptops? - conqrr
Whats the best 2016 laptop that can run Linux smoothly with Intel Graphics (No gaming) and 15 inches or above and i7 or better?
======
ilarum
Check out System 76 [1]. I have heard a lot of positive (and a few negative)
things about their laptops.

[1] [https://system76.com/](https://system76.com/)

------
arm
Eurocom¹ sells some interesting laptops (stuff like these²³ monsters), but I
have no idea how compatible the hardware is with Linux.

――――――

¹ — [http://www.eurocom.com/](http://www.eurocom.com/)

² —
[http://www.eurocom.com/ec/configure(1,346,0)ec](http://www.eurocom.com/ec/configure\(1,346,0\)ec)

³ —
[http://www.eurocom.com/ec/configure(1,347,0)ec](http://www.eurocom.com/ec/configure\(1,347,0\)ec)

